# Bee Inspired Novel Optimization Algorithm and Mathematical Model for Effective and Ef



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Correction: Bee Inspired Novel Optimization Algorithm and Mathematical Model for Effective and Efficient Route Planning in Railway System
http://journals.plos.org/plosone/article?id=10.1371/journal.pone.0178583


----------

